
Sirum (YC W15) gets unused pills to help cut costs on medication [video] - akircher
https://www.today.com/video/nonprofit-gets-unused-pills-to-help-cut-costs-on-medication-68874821846
======
webninja
I once tried to return an unopened, sealed 30 day supply of overpriced $150
medication to one of the big pharma chain stores and I was told that they
won’t accept refunds because there could be a chance someone tampered with the
medication.

------
ohiovr
Seems kind of trusting. Pills can look similar.

